

Show HN: Hey Who should I vote for? (Our Sandy-day-off project) - cykod
http://HeyWhoShouldIVoteFor.com/

======
dsmithn
I'd like to see sources for the candidate's opinions. For example, I don't
think Romney denies that global warming is real.
[http://cleantechnica.com/2012/09/07/romney-admits-global-
war...](http://cleantechnica.com/2012/09/07/romney-admits-global-warming-is-
real/)

~~~
jpwright
In general, these questions would benefit from more nuance, as "yes/no" don't
accurately portray each candidate's position on a bunch of different issues.
Some examples:

\- Romney believes the right to abortion ought to be preserved in cases of
rape or when there's a threat to the mother's life. \- Obama hasn't endorsed
raising the Social Security retirement age and campaigned against in 2008, but
seemed willing to consider the idea as part of a compromise solvency package
during the Bowles-Simpson negotiations. \- Obama flat out supports lowering
the corporate tax rate.

Also, when someone lands in the middle zone, it doesn't really make sense to
say they should vote for a 3rd party as virtually all 3rd party candidates are
either to the left of Obama or the right of Romney.

~~~
cykod
Yes, they would benefit from nuance - but the point is to go after low-
information voters that might not care all that much, and in testing
consistant "No/Yes" answers were a lot easier to parse.

I went off what's on the website of both candidates - not various statements
they may or not have made (which would be impossible to nail down, you say
Nuance, I don't know if that's how I'd describe both parties pandering).

Romney on Abortion - "I am pro-life and believe that abortion should be
limited to only instances of rape, incest, or to save the life of the mother.
I support the reversal of Roe v. Wade, because it is bad law and bad medicine.
"

Obama on Social Security - doesn't mention raising the age, Romney has it as
part of his official platform

Obama on Corporate tax rate - again doesn't mention it was part of his plan,
Romney has it as part of his official platform.

On the middle zone I agree which is why it's not presented seriously.

------
instakill
One of the questions that are long hid the yes/no buttons for me so I had to
zoom out twice to see it. 13" MB Air.

~~~
jpwright
Same here, 1366x768 resolution seems to be too small.

